# Drakes?



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

Are they out yet? Provo flows are way down so I'm hoping for some warm water and big bugs this weekend!!


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Yep. Hole #4 now serving number 23,522. You are allotted 75 dry fly drifts and 25 nymph drifts, or 26 minutes; whichever comes first. Your time begins............... now!

Drakes on the middle: what a s**t show


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

Funny that the people who fish there the most are so quick to complain about this hatch. I'd wager that you've been there at least every other day since the hatch began, with or without 4 excited clients per guide. Take it for what it is, a very anticipated event with giant bugs in huge numbers that provide an amazing day for us weekend warriors. Not like it's a big secret or anything so why rain on the parade?


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

There are MUCH better events that bring fish up without crowds, even on the middle provo. Since the flow regime change, fall pmds is one. These bring up bigger fish for a longer time for a longer part of the day an there's not 30 cars at each access. Last year I landed TAPED 25.5, 26" and 2 24" fish on pmds in a one week period. None of these fish were up during the drakes because of the amount of pressure and because 85% of the big fish live in a very small certain stretch of river. Also there have been killer cranefly emergences here (and on the weber) the past two years. I don't know if you've hit that before but the size of those flies put a green drake to shame. Not saying it can't be fun. If you learn to pick apart pocket water you can get away from people and find better fish that most people don't touch. But there are other events to be had around that are as good or better without the combat run and gun mentality that the drakes seem to bring out. And if you think a green drake is big, you should chase brown drakes sometime. A solid 2 sizes bigger.


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

C'mon man, we both know this is a stupid easy hatch to fish, that's why it draws the crowds. I really wouldn't care about the complaining if I knew you were sitting it out, but we both know you've been there this week regularly


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

:mrgreen: Large green bugs=happiness, that is all.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Nope. Enjoying the lower and having it all to myself. 17 fish landed over 16" today. Good luck doing that on the middle. Any other things you are so sure about me all knowing doody?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> Nope. Enjoying the lower and having it all to myself. 17 fish landed over 16" today. Good luck doing that on the middle. Any other things you are so sure about me all knowing doody?


How's the campground? How do you guys get access to it anyway? Has Putnam lightened up any? Just curious.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Lol


flyguy7 said:


> Nope. Enjoying the lower and having it all to myself. 17 fish landed over 16" today. Good luck doing that on the middle. Any other things you are so sure about me all knowing doody?


You voted for Obama  lol.


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

Sorry flyguy, didn't mean to sound like a douche. I've actually met you once on the middle and picked your brains a little about why I was getting skunked. You helped me turn things around with some technique tips so thank you! Guess I just want everyone to be as excited about the drakes as I am.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Well if it makes you feel better I did fish it today. Fished below cottonwood and very few drakes. Hatch is still a little lower. Nymphing was pretty ridiculously good though. No fish over 15 inches but they are definetly gorging themselves. Many of the fish had golden stone, sally, and drake nymphs coming out of their mouth and you could feel the nymphs crunching in their stomachs. Glad I could help out.


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

I went today also, only had a couple of nice sized fish, largest at 19", but I was pleasantly surprised with the girth of all the others. Those fish are very healthy and well fed! I was also surprised at how off color the river was. Crystal clear last week and murky today with no change in the flows. I figured that was the reason I kept seeing bugs float by unscathed. Any reason for that? Are they releasing from different penstocks or something? I was up there early enough for a decent morning caddis hatch followed by the drakes and then a short but good PMD spinner fall to finish it up. Didn't see any stoneflies but definitely a good time to be out. I always think its funny that the crowds all leave the second the drakes are done with still so much going on before and afterwards.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

doody said:


> Guess I just want everyone to be as excited about the drakes as I am.


Why? 40 - 50 cars in the parking lot isn't enough for you. BTW I get excited for the Drake hatch too, except the Drake hatches I get excited for are in another state.


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

Funny you mentioned counting cars...I did today while back at the car for lunch...grand total of 9. And there was a good amount of elbow room on the river to boot. Maybe the popularity of the hatch is actually keeping people away!! Woohoo! And I cant make it to "that other state" for the browns this year, really wish I could, but I agree, our green drakes here pale in comparison.


----------



## trout (Dec 25, 2007)

flyguy, saw your truck in bunnyfarm today you dirty little drake chaser


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Yep. Guilty as charged! I've had a string of little kids lately and there's no better place to fish them (7 year old). Pretty much no drakes left down that low. Dredged them up.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

blackdog said:


> doody said:
> 
> 
> > BTW I get excited for the Drake hatch too, except the Drake hatches I get excited for are in another state.


+1. Provo drake hatches can be a big let down when you've experienced some other waters, such as the one I'm guessing blackdog is referring to. Not to mention at certain times a whole day can be taken up by tricos, browns and Greens, followed by flav hatches under the clouds in the evening. tearing a rotator cuff can be more of a concern than finding good populations of drakes without combat fishing.

Uggghh, I need to take a drive.

Also, I personally enjoyed the middle much more before they turned it into a recreation destination with all of the parking lots and bathrooms. Just waiting for the ferris wheel, KOA and water park........


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Have you been to rivers edge at the dam? In the owners words "its more than camping, we call it glamping" (glamour camping)


----------

